# Neon Green on Black Hoodie



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a client that wants black hoodies with a neon green logo. We currently use vinyl for short runs and plastisol transfers for large runs. I have been scared to contract my large runs due to quality control to a traditional screen printer. I cringe at the idea of getting 300 shirts back that dont' look right!!

But my dilemna is that the client wants me to make them one hoodie to take so they can show the others what it will look like. There are 300 employees and everyone wil have the option of purchasing one. So the order could be 1 to 300+. I know I can initially make the first one with neon green vinyl. This will produce a very vibrant contrast. But looking at the suppliers of plastisol I see only neon available for light garments. There are some very bright green colors for darks - but I am concerned that this will not give the same look as the vinyl. 

The client was impressed with some shirts we did that used the crystal back ink from Ace. IMO this looks very similiar to vinyl so I think the initial sweatshirt will match that look. 

So how can insure that I can match the look of the initial sweatshirt withouth weeding 300+ vinyl sheets? Is it possible to use neon green on black with Plastisol transfers or will I need to bite the bullet and contract this out to a screen printer?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> So how can insure that I can match the look of the initial sweatshirt withouth weeding 300+ vinyl sheets?


I don't think you will be able to exactly match the vinyl with screen printing, since one is ink on a t-shirt and the other is an opaque material applied on the shirt.

There are probably plastisol transfer makers that can do neon. You may have to call around to a few of them to find out if they can handle neon:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

Maybe Howard Sportwear or Versatranz


----------

